# Sail Panel/Package Tray Wuestions



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Trying to figure out my sail panel and package tray installation. Does the insulation get glued down to the package tray shelf? Then does the cover get glued down to the insulation? I know the front strip gets glued down to the seat back area.
I’m at a loss on the sail panel area too. Is there a push in clip that holds the sail panel to the roof side area? Is the sail panel glued to the glue strip or does it just get clipped to the roof side panel?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lat time I installed a package tray I glued the jute to the tray itself. The assembly then lays on top of the package shelf without gluing with the exception of the front strip. 
As far as the sail panels or 'Earmuffs' my 68 had a clip similar to the door panels and was fastened to the C pillar by just the one clip. I noticed that my new Legendary sail panels have a velcro tab. Makes it a whole lot easier to install.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

O52 said:


> Lat time I installed a package tray I glued the jute to the tray itself. The assembly then lays on top of the package shelf without gluing with the exception of the front strip.
> As far as the sail panels or 'Earmuffs' my 68 had a clip similar to the door panels and was fastened to the C pillar by just the one clip. I noticed that my new Legendary sail panels have a velcro tab. Makes it a whole lot easier to install.
> I saw some that had the Velcro fasteners. Think I will look into doing that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just removed the original mesh package tray from my 67. The jute was glued to the bottom of the mesh package tray "insert" and that was just laid on top of the steel structure. As far as the sail panels go...mine are second design for 67 and they had two square metal pieces (per panel) that where prong-pressed into the pressboard back. These metal pieces had a protruding slot that accepted the lip of a press-in clip that was, then, pressed into holes in the inner C pillar. These clips look just like the ones that hold the inner door panels to the door. I found no parts of the package tray or sail panels glued to anything in the car, but glue does tend to dry up and release after all these years. I can see how the forward vinyl edge of the package tray insert could be lightly glued down to the steel so that it does not slip up and out from behind the seat back.


----------

